# sealing bottles



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

We just bottled our first batch of mead using corked bottles. The kit I bought had shrink wrap whichamacallits to help protect the cork and dress up the bottle BUT, in doing some reading on meadmaking, I read something about sealing my bottle tops with wax. Since I am a beeswax candle maker and already have melted wax available at all times, I thought this sounded like something I would like to do. I also think it would add a more "natural" look to the bottles. Has anyone used beeswax to seal their bottle tops, and, if so, how did you do it?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

i use wax on my wine bottles just take a chunk and hold it over a bic and drip it on while turning the bottle. looks great(to me). good luck,mike


----------

